

Ubuntu releases Ensemble, the equivalent of DPKG recipes for deployment - patrickaljord
http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/06/so-what-is-ensemble-anyway/

======
patrickaljord
tl;dr: Chef recipes need to be modified by anyone who want to use them.
Ensemble offers "formulas" that can be re-used and shared with no
modifications needed.

Formulas link: <https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/docs/formula.html>

Ensemble link: <https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/>

> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ensemble/ppa

> sudo apt-get update

> sudo apt-get install principia-tools

> export AWS_SECRET_ACCESS_KEY=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

> export AWS_SECRET_KEY_ID=0123456789ABCDEF

> ensemble bootstrap

> principia getall /some/path/for/formulas

> /usr/share/principia-tools/tests/mediawiki.sh /some/path/for/formulas

> What does this give you, well it should give you a 7 node mediawiki cluster
> of t1.micro’s in the us-east-1 region of EC2.

